# Need Advice On Which Size Router To Buy For A Flush -Trimming Jig



## Targa (Aug 21, 2013)

I hope this is a proper forum to ask this question since it deals with Jigs & Fixtures.

I'm going to be making some bookcases out of hardwood plywood with solid wood edging.

I plan to make Woodsmith's Flush-Trim Jig (http://www.woodsmithshop.com/download/409/flush-trim-jig.pdf) for trimming the solid wood edging flush with the plywood.

Since I'm new at this, I'm wondering what's the smallest hand held router I can buy that will have enough power to do the job but will also be light and easy to handle? Are trim routers too small?

I appreciate any suggestions and comments.

Thank you


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm a big fan of Woodsmith and their plans, but unless you are going to band material all day and trim it I don't think you are going to need a separate jig or router just for that, but if you feel you need to make this jig the dewalt611 has good reviews and can be use for more than just this jig.

http://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-DWP611PK-Torque-Variable-Compact/dp/B0049ZFUK2


----------



## tefinn (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm with Jim, you don't really need the jig to trim your banding. Any good trim router will handle the job. That jig just makes it so you can use a larger router without tipping while routing.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Trim routers or laminate trimmers are fine. That's what they were 
made for. Some people have complained that in some trim
router models the bit doesn't run exactly perpendicular to 
the base. I haven't noticed this with my Porter Cable
7310 trim router, but I wouldn't particularly recommend the
model because it's not much fun to adjust and I think newer
palm routers are probably a better choice unless you're
logging more than a hour a week trimming laminate.


----------



## bullhead1 (Mar 29, 2012)

I've got a bosch colt and have used it for several year's. It's easy to adjust and change bits. It's what I'm used to for what it's worth. I've never used a jig for flush trimming even when I made laminate counter tops. It was always about the technique. I have used the Porter Cable mentioned above and must agree that it is a pain the a** to adjust. I haven't used the Dewalt but have read good reviews.


----------



## Targa (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks for your comments but I have a dumb question since I've never owned or operated a router.

I thought the jig with a large surface to hold the router perpendicular to the panel whose edge you are trimming would make life and accuracy dramatically easier. An example would be trimming the solid wood edging off of the front and back of bookcase shelves where the edging is only 1 1/4" to 1 1/2" wide.

It just seems as though it would be pretty tough to manually hold the router perpendicular on such a small surface and end up with clean flush cuts.


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

To contribute to your original question… I like these bosch. I use them routinely to do exactly the operation you are asking about. To asnwer the other questions, it is not hard to trim without the jig. However the jig is easy to build so if it gives you more comfort it would be easy to adapt to this little trimmer.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I have a trim router and I don't like it. Last night I was using my Dewalt 618 plunge router to mortise for a lapped dovetail on a desk I am building. It was an end grain cut on a 2-1/2" square leg, and the router had perfect balance and control. I made a few light passes, and the bit didn't grab or catch once. 
This is typical of my experience with the Dewalt 618 router. It will flush trim, inlay, mortise, and chamfer till the cows come home. 









For edging plywood I prefer making a hardwood strip attached with tongue and groove. Since the tongue and the groove are centered coming off the tablesaw, I just oversize the strip by 1/32" and sand it flush. 
If you want to trim it with a router, just clamp two shelves together to make a wider base of support.


----------

